# Names for the oll's



## Krible (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it would be each of the oll's should have their unique names like the pll's. This way it will be much easier communicate when talking about a specific oll. 

Some of them have names like like sune, anti-sune and headlights, but what about the others?


----------



## theace (Feb 23, 2011)

You could just make some up perhaps?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I remember Thom saying on Cube Cast that most of them have been named.


----------



## Krible (Feb 23, 2011)

I still think it's better with public names.

For instance people can ask "what algorithm do you use for T-perm?". Likewise it would be great to be able to say "what algorithm do you use for X oll?", instead of having to show them on the cube or an image.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 23, 2011)

No one wants to learn my OLL names.


----------



## CubingCockney (Feb 23, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> No one wants to learn my OLL names.


 
Lefty Spinny? hahahah.

The aren't bad, some could be improved.


----------



## MagicYio (Feb 23, 2011)

I always called the H-OLL Rurumuru.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 23, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> No one wants to learn my OLL names.


 
fat sune and spinny are the same...


----------



## Godmil (Feb 23, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> No one wants to learn my OLL names.


 
They would be fine but some of them don't take into account different orientations for different algs... for example the square on your Lefty Square I have on the right. And you Double Anti-Sune I do with a (U) double sune.

I think that's why they need to be named similarly to PLL's, so T1, T2, OCLL1,2,3, L1,L2, etc. Not easy at first to remember which is which, but hey.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> No one wants to learn my OLL names.


 
Sorry for the dim-witted question, too lazy to search for the answer; what is the "w" in the algs for?


----------



## Godmil (Feb 23, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Sorry for the dim-witted question, too lazy too search for the answer; what is the "w" in the algs for?


 
it's another way of writing wide turns, so r = Rw, f = Fw etc.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2011)

Godmil said:


> it's another way of writing wide turns, so r = Rw, f = Fw etc.


 
Thanks Godmil. Have finally started learning some of them...


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 23, 2011)

Bob Burton has got only names for the category, such as Lightning and Big Lightning, that stuff..
But not on individual ones, and I think it would be difficult to get all names centralised and get everyone to use them


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 23, 2011)

I usually just say the shape on top followed by or preceded by an adjective such as Easy C, 6 Move T etc. Or you can call it by common algs, such as Sexy Sledge for 8 move T or F dub sexy for the L case. It's really case by case. Sarah, some of your names are abysmal descriptions.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 23, 2011)

Fat Bruno: l U' l2' U l2 U l2' U' l


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 23, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Fat Bruno: l U' l2' U l2 U l2' U' l


 
But if I heard "fat bruno" I would never have known what case it was, because I use a different alg. We can't have the name of a case based on an alg used for it, because not everyone uses the same alg for cases. Like how the PLL names are vaguely based on the "shape" of the swaps and cycles, not on the algs themselves.


----------



## cubeslayer (Feb 23, 2011)

I came up with my own names. For those that resembled letters, like the Ps, Ms, and H...that's pretty explanatory. Yet for others I started calling them twin headed dragon, bankai, kamehameha, rasenga, spirit gun...I would associate w/e alg to an image like that in order to improve retention, recognition.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 24, 2011)

http://ranzhas-cube-world.webs.com/oll.htm

Edit: Finished!
The OLLs there are listed numerically and they have my names. I think most of them make sense.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 25, 2011)

For the OLL's with no edges correctly oriented, couldn't you recognise them as the All Edges oriented group, so Doughnut would be No-Edge-Double Sune


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> http://ranzhas-cube-world.webs.com/oll.htm
> 
> Edit: Finished!
> The OLLs there are listed numerically and they have my names. I think most of them make sense.


 
lol @ OLL47.
You called it that because I posted that alg somewhere here, right? I actually got it from JJ, and I think he got it from either Woner or Dan Koen.


----------

